# 2 sexy Cheerleader - lieber blond oder braun ? (x8)



## Poldi77 (14 Dez. 2011)

Welcher Cheeleader gefällt Euch denn besser ?

Die brünette oder die blonde ?

*Brünett:*












*Blond:*











Freue mich auf Antworten


----------



## Max100 (14 Dez. 2011)

Egal, ich nehme sie Beide


----------



## Michel-Ismael (14 Dez. 2011)

Ich würde sie auch beide nehmen, die Blonde aber einen Tucken lieber !


----------



## panda49 (14 Dez. 2011)

Ich nehme auch beide. Kannst ja mal vorbei schicken  :thumbup:


LG Panda


----------



## volusia (14 Dez. 2011)

Endlich einmal Frauen mit einem Bierbauch! )))


----------



## jelomirah (14 Dez. 2011)

das Wamperl ist von beiden nicht schlecht für Bauchfrei
happy010


----------



## Poldi77 (14 Dez. 2011)

jelomirah schrieb:


> das Wamperl ist von beiden nicht schlecht für Bauchfrei
> happy010



ist das ironisch gemeint ?


----------



## Max100 (14 Dez. 2011)

panda49 schrieb:


> Ich nehme auch beide. Kannst ja mal vorbei schicken  :thumbup:
> 
> 
> LG Panda



Wird aber ne Weile dauern


----------



## Ollikra (14 Dez. 2011)

Ich finde sie ehrlich gesagt beide nicht so toll :-(


----------



## Tom G. (16 Dez. 2011)

Ich würde gerne mal die Cheerleaderin sehen, die vor der Blonden herumturnt und mich dann entscheiden.


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2011)

die haben beide zuviel Bauch


----------



## skater07 (16 Dez. 2011)

die Frage ist nicht "blond oder braun"...
ich bevorzuge "schlank"


----------



## redbeard (16 Dez. 2011)

Also ich find den Bauch sexy. Die Blonde is echt süß!


----------



## Poldi77 (19 Dez. 2011)

Noch ein paar Bilder:





Und auf Wunsch von Tom G. das andere Girl:


----------



## Elander (19 Dez. 2011)

beide hübsch


----------



## Tom G. (27 Dez. 2011)

Wer den Dreien nur wegen ein paar Pfündchen Hüftgold jedwede Attraktivität abspricht, darf sich im wahren Leben nicht wundern, wenn ihn nicht nur die Engel von Victoria Secrets eher nicht mögen.

Fairerweise sei allerdings gesagt, dass die bauchspreckfreien Outfits sicherlich nicht sehr vorteilhaft sind und dass beim Cheerleading wohl gerne mal die Gesichtszüge entgleiten. ;-)

Vielen Dank an Poldi77 für den tollen Service: Definitiv wären mir beide Brünetten lieber als die Blonde, wobei mein Geschmack in der Regel zum Glück völlig farbenunabhängig ist.

Tom G.


----------



## wernutka (4 Jan. 2012)

super bilder. weiter so


----------



## neman64 (4 Jan. 2012)

Ich nehme beide, denn wie heißt es so schön in einem Lied?

Ob Blond ob Braun ich Liebe alle Frauen.

:thx: für die tollen Bilder.


----------



## blicow (5 Feb. 2012)

Ich persönlich würde die Blonde und die vordere braunhaarige bevorzugen.

Die hintere braunhaarige hat keine hübsches Gesicht. Die Blonde hat was niedliches und symphatisches, auch wenn sie ein bissl mehr auf den Rippen hat.


----------

